

America: The Grim Truth - pedrokost
http://americathegrimtruth.wordpress.com/

======
goldmab
Obviously there's hyperbole here. America sucks in some ways (the vacation
stats make me sad), but we're not the only ones with a government fiscal
crisis right now.

But what bugs me most is this:

"... playing musical chairs for a spot in a cubicle (a spot that will be
outsourced to India next week anyway)."

Seriously? We're still doing this cliche?

------
tdfx
"Fully 70% of your tax dollars go to the Pentagon, and the Pentagon is the
real government of the United States."

This does not appear to be a well researched post.

